# Soldering



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

What kind of solder do you guys use to solder joints? .75 oz rosin electronic solder?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What are you soldering? , O track, HO track, DCC Decoders?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the flux sold at Radio Shack. Just depends on the wire's guage and track.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

It depends on what you are doing with it. I keep two diffrent size.


----------



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry about that. HO track. I haven't gotten to my wiring yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I pretty much use the .028 diameter rosin core solder for most of my train work, I have lots of it.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

ooh, and I just got my soldering gun this weekend with electrical solder, will it still work on rails?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Electrical solder is what you want, you do NOT want acid flux unless you plan on THROUGHLY washing everything right after the soldering.


----------



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Gunrunner.


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr Duane a soldering gun is generally to large to work on rails. Get a soldering iron. I also use flux to help pull solder into joint.
Dan


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Cleaning the points to be soldered, use lots of flux, keep the point of the solder iron or gun clean and notify the local fire department before you start (just kidding).


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Even though electronics solder has a rosin core for flux, I find that just prior to soldering, a little dab of flux on the work from a flux pen is like magic sauce. Solder flows so much more easily and the joint seems stronger.


----------

